# LLQ Pain, no ovarian cysts, tummy troubles....PLEASE READ!!



## thebear2 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hello All,First things first...SORRY FOR THE LONG POST!!!!I’m new to the forum (posting) but I’ve been lurking here for some time. I’ve had tummy troubles on and off for years including diarrhea, gas and heartburn. I am 31, pretty overweight but also pretty healthy. I recently had a pap smear that was fine and tons of blood tests including Hep B, HIV and my vitamin levels done. Everything was normal. My cholesterol and sugar levels are normal. I have no pain during sex and urination is fine and dandyJ I was diagnosed with gallstones yesterday…. A few months ago, I noticed that during my regular PMS cycle (1 week before my period), I developed a pretty intense pain in my lower left quadrant. It seemed worse when I had to go to the bathroom and then I found myself constipated which is a rare occurrence for me. It seemed that as soon as my period started the pain went away. Well, the next month I was fine…no pain in the region but then after THAT menstruation cycle ended, I noticed a twinge of pain for a day or two. Well, that was last month. This month (got my period on the 25, ended on the 1st) was horrible for me. I got this pain, almost doubled over while shopping and had to take 800 MG of Motrin to even touch the pain. I was again constipated and my stools were kind of flat although they are not always like this. (I had one horrible day where I went to the bathroom but only a little bit. As soon as I returned to my desk, I had to go again but it wouldn’t come out!! Finally, I strained so hard that I saw stars and then had some hard stool followed by diarrhea IN THE SAME EPISODE! I had taken Fibercon the night before.) As soon as my period started the pain kind of went away but I still had trouble going to the bathroom. I went to the doctor who ordered an ultrasound (pelvic and abdominal) that was done yesterday. Well, the radiologist said there was no cyst on my ovaries and that my uterus looked fine. She did find gallstones but expressed doubt that they would be causing me pain on my left side. My back also hurts but I just got married and my husband’s bed is old and crappy. And my work chair does not support my back at all. I’m bringing my nice one to the apartment this weekend. So, I guess my questions are: Has anyone experienced anything like this?Considering that my ovaries are fine, what else could this be?Thanks for any help!!!!!Shelly


----------



## KellyNC (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey Shelly! I think I know how you feel. But I have diarrhea and my pain moves to different places. My gyn checked for cysts etc and didn't find anything either. Have you seen a regular dr about your gallstones? I haven't had them myself but I was tested for them because of my pain. I would think the gallstones could be causing your pain, but that's just my thoughts. If I was you, I'd talk to my regular doctor and see about what's going on with your gallbladder. Hope you feel better soon.Kelly


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

might be "just IBS." might be gallstones, but I don't know much about those. maybe if this continues you could also ask about a colonoscopy - if you've not already had that done. later, you could have a pelvic laproscopy if necessary. I've had so many aches and pains over the past few years that I could practically write a book. hormones can really mess you up, for one thing. another condition that can cause numerous aches and pains is adenomyosis (internal endo.), and it generally isn't an easy diagnosis.


----------



## Kipps (Feb 18, 2003)

Get your doctor to to stool cultures (if he hasn't already) I had simillar symptoms to yours (expect I had blood as well) and it turned out to be C. Diff infectionGood luck with everything


----------

